# North Georgia Moonshine Still



## BassWorm (May 5, 2006)

There are several old moonshine stills in the hollows of our club. This was one I passed by today in my rambles turkey hunting.


----------



## Handgunner (May 5, 2006)

Looks like the sheriff/IRS found it and took an axe to it!

Neat find!


----------



## Hoss (May 5, 2006)

Always lots of interesting stuff to find if you pay attention.  Thanks for sharing your find.

Hoss


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2006)

There went my early retirement plans!


----------



## salmon_egg (May 5, 2006)

SHOOT ........ none of them work


----------



## gmcpipkin (May 6, 2006)

My family owns some land deep in the mountains of Ellijay. I remember when I was little my Dad and I were doing some turkey hunting near the edge of the farm and my Dad stopped in his tracks. He asked me if I smelled that. Somebody had a still going somewhere not far off the property. Needless to say we backed on out of there. Those fellows can get mighty touchy about their stills.


----------



## buckhunter1950 (May 6, 2006)

Nice find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (May 6, 2006)

gatrapper said:
			
		

> thats cool,  i have found around 6 on my hunting land and 4 or 5 in my neighborhood


Trapper where you live I have money It's party time


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (May 6, 2006)

One of my Granpas operated a distillery.


----------



## Brent (May 6, 2006)

nicodemus said:
			
		

> There went my early retirement plans!


I got a double vat on the creek behind my house Nic. You can fire it up any time you want. Every hollow up here in my part of  Bartow County has the remains of one of John Hardins stills. The old timers up here who knew him said every time the revenuers would show up even John Hardins mule was smart enough to take off runnin'.


----------



## Dub (May 6, 2006)

neat stuff can be seen if you look hard enough going through the woods


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 7, 2006)

You can still buy moonshine that is distilled in the mountains...


----------



## dixie (May 7, 2006)

Brent,Shhhhhh, don't want anyone thinkin anything like that ever went on up there!!,  Hunters always wondered in the old days why NO ONE would give them permission to hunt, Hummm wonder why??


----------



## Nugefan (May 8, 2006)

Dang revenuers.....  

mess up a perfectally good still .....


----------



## Branchminnow (May 8, 2006)

Man those old stills took a craftsman to build them.


----------



## salmon_egg (May 8, 2006)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:
			
		

> You can still buy moonshine that is distilled in the mountains...


----------



## seaweaver (May 8, 2006)

My grandaddy made it in the swamps behind old ft jackson in Savannah. He went in once and didn't show up for a week later covered w/ insect bites and half dead. Mom said his "tolerence"broke and from then on a single beer would wipe him out for two days.
11P&Y, I did ..... get the carb on my 8hp to flow w/o taking it apart!

I heard a story from a fella in the know who said the stills around the coast here actually Dried up after Union Camp opened and started pumping the aquafer so that it became too difficult to get good water at the suface.
??sound reasonable. All the stills I've found on the islands look about 40+ old.
cw


----------



## bigswamp (May 8, 2006)

I knew where several old stills were on my old stomping grounds in the Ohoopee river swamp.  I found several of the holes they would dig to hide the bottles in...even found them with bottles...but the dang things were empty.


----------



## vince (May 8, 2006)

*Burke co.*

They used to find some here.But i have'nt seen anything reported in our paper


----------



## FX Jenkins (May 9, 2006)

*Retirement*

I liked the ole Dukes of Hazard episode where the little ole ladies had one behind a secret wall in their house....


----------



## Branchminnow (May 9, 2006)

FX Jenkins said:
			
		

> I liked the ole Dukes of Hazard episode where the little ole ladies had one behind a secret wall in their house....


I liked the one about the same but on the Andy Griffith show.


----------



## BIGABOW (May 10, 2006)

my paw-in-law worked real estate in Elijay years ago,when he went to preview a property with lots of land he always carried a $20 and pistol,the $20 was just incase he found a still/and a man with a gun he'd just say Joe sent me and pull that twenty outa his shirt poket.and the gun ,well he never really said.


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (May 10, 2006)

I found one years ago on my Fulton Co. property. It was tucked away back on one of the steep ridges.


----------



## Hawken2222 (May 10, 2006)

I have found two, one in Newton County, and one in  Hancock County.


----------



## littlerunner (May 12, 2006)

i have never seen a still, although i understand my grandfather had several.   i would love to have one, just as a conversation peice of course


----------



## vince (May 12, 2006)

*Anybody ever drank any moonshine???*

I tried it back in the 80's it tasted good but boy it was some strong stuff.


----------



## AAADawg (May 12, 2006)

My Grand Father spent his 18th birthday in an Alabama chain gang because of his bootlegging....he also served two years in the federal pen in Atlanta along with his father...my Great Grandfather. I have an Aunt who also spent several years in a Federal Womens facility in Jacksonville, Fl for bootlegging. All three of them eventually became pillars of their respective communities and owned successfull business's and had families and you would have never thought they would ever break the law (my grandfather did own several bars and a couple of used car lots so he just traded one form of criminal activity into another one that the law allowed) I write this because I always find it amazing how acceptabel we in the south find bootlegging and moonshining, no doubt because we almost all know someone who was once involved in it, yet we find it so reprehensible for young people today to be lured into selling drugs. There isnt a lot of difference...bootlegging had its share of violence....it also had its share of intentional poisioning when someone would intentionally use lead pipe or radiators or lye to cut the liquor with. I'll bet that in 40 years the ancestors of todays drug dealers will sit around and reminiensce fondly of grand daddy's exploits with crack........


----------



## littlerunner (May 13, 2006)

I agree with you.  although i do not think we will ever see a decline in the illegal drug trade as we have with shine.  i am told that the moonshine trade went away because alcohol was legalized, but wasnt it legalized in the 1930's.   So why was moonshine so popular after that??


----------



## BassWorm (May 13, 2006)

Brent, this particular still and several more I have pictures of came from not far from where you are.


----------



## dixie (May 13, 2006)

littlerunner said:
			
		

> I agree with you.  although i do not think we will ever see a decline in the illegal drug trade as we have with shine.  i am told that the moonshine trade went away because alcohol was legalized, but wasnt it legalized in the 1930's.   So why was moonshine so popular after that??


Thats a easy question, making shines hard work! It's still fairly popular, but it's a lot easier just to go to a good bottle shop now days! Course, thats just what I hear.


----------



## Gator87 (May 13, 2006)

nice find


----------



## TurkeyProof (May 13, 2006)

*Here*

In South Ga ours still works


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (May 14, 2006)

The Modern Version ... ( I have no relationship with this link)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Whiskey-Moonshi...Z7240510797QQcategoryZ118QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## littlerunner (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the link, i am trying to buy one. i will keep you posted, and hopefully have some shine soon.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 20, 2006)

little runner, i just polished off my last jar last week...gonna go get some more the first of the month...


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (May 21, 2006)

These are a bit closer to tradition...

http://www.coppermoonshinestills.com/


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (May 26, 2006)

*Some of the best shine I ever drank came out of*

North Georgia Mountains.Can't tell ya'll where though................


----------



## Dawg In the Swamp (May 26, 2006)

Those would make a fine fine stocking stuffer


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 28, 2006)

Nothing better than coming home after a day on the water and downing a bit of the clear stuff and curling up next to the misses and passing out!!  Thats how my night went last night!!


----------

